# CHAOS BLOODLINE?



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone have anyinfo on this bloodline?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

which part of it and from which kennel? you got bully style and game style and about 5 different kennels


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you referring to Chaos Kennel of Illinois?


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

THE KENNEL IN ILLINOIS THEY SEEM TO COME FROM WATCHDOG BLOOD


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

part of it the other half has more of a amstaff blood


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you want Chaos Kennel of Illinois web site or do you have it?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/10514-what-can-you-tell-me-about-these-bls.html

Here is a thread about this kennel already discussed once before

Here is their kennel link they are an american bully breeder

Chaos Kennel of Illinois Navigation


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wheres Otis? hes got some awesome chaos dogs.


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

I HERD THEY ARE GOOD WORKING PITS ESPECIALLY FOR HOG HUNTING AND WEIGHTPULL THE ONLY BAD THING I HERD ABOUT THE LINE IS THAT THEY HAVE ALOT OF MANGE PROMBLEMS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG JUST WHAT IVE HERD FORM PEOPLE.


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

THERE A DOG NAMED TRICK DADDY ON THERE SITE THAT LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

weird, i dont know what id do


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

TRICK TRICK DADDY


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a Cool name though, I like it


----------



## Self (Jun 18, 2021)

So what kennels have the gamebred Chaos blood line?


----------

